# SX3 spring



## andrew06 (Apr 4, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct way to take the long spring out of the butt stock on SX3???
I have my gun tore down to as far as I can. I have never gone past this point and want to make sure its done properly.

Its currently not ejecting light target load when shooting skeet. Still is fine with 3" shells and better.. However, I have never 
had a problem with this gun and the only thing I can think of that it would be is this long spring needs cleaned. I have had the gun for 3 years, and who knows how many thousands I've shot out of it. I love the gun and want it cleaned properly to go back to how it has worked in the past.
tks Andrew


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

pm returned

becareful not to get solvent on camo surfaces.


----------



## Duck_Hunter12 (Jun 15, 2010)

Make sure you check the o-ring in the gas piston. I had a couple cycling issues last season. I took a look at my piston and pulled the o-ring out. The groove around the o-ring was really plugged up with carbon. The o-ring wasn't getting a good seal. I cleaned that all out and put it together and have had a issue since.


----------

